# Happy Birthday Noxx



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday *Noxx*!

Thank you for creating this great place!

I hope you have a wonderful day!

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy birthday Noxx.
Hope its a good one!


----------



## Shark (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## butcher (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday! Noxx
WoW, time does fly when you enjoy life.
Enjoy much more on your Birthday.


----------



## jason_recliner (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy birthday, young fella!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday boss man!!

I hope it's one for the history books! :lol: 

P.S. thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you for getting this great place up and running!


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 11, 2018)

:G Happy :G Birthday :G Noxx!! :G


----------



## denim (Jan 11, 2018)

I echo the sentiments above. We all owe you a debt of gratitude for creating this wonderful site from which we all derive a great amout of pleasure, and the occasional episode of bewilderment  . Enjoy your birthday.


----------

